# ¿Qué tan preparados estamos para los terremotos?



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

¿Qué tanto estamos preparados para los terremotos?

Esta noche se produjeron dos sismos con epicentros en las costas peruanas, afectando la capital Lima y otras ciudades del sur. Uno de 7.5 y otro de 7.7 en la escala de Richter, considerados ya como terremotos. Se ha reportado hasta ahora más de 20 muertos y más de 70 heridos, cifras bajas para la intensidad que han tenido.

Por la información vista en la televisión, en la mayor parte de las zonas urbanas la gente abandonó los edificios y viviendas de manera ordenada, buscando zonas seguras. Esto gracias a los simulacros periódicos que hay en nuestro país.

¿En tu país están preparados para reaccionar ante los terremotos? ¿Cómo reacciona la gente ante estos eventos en tu localidad?

Atentamente,


----------



## iaf

Honestamente, no lo sé. Pero estoy al tanto y buscando más información de lo que está sucediendo en estos momentos.

Vivo en una región que se ve periódicamente afectada por inundaciones, y es lamentable tener que reconocer que las catástrofes causadas por ellas fueron sistemáticamente aprovechadas por los gobiernos locales de turno. La otra cara: la gente común no deja de ayudar en estas situaciones, siempre buscando las vías alternativas para hacer llegar alguna ayuda. Las donaciones que llegan (de todo el país) dan muestra de una real solidaridad.

Espero que te respondan algunos de mis compatriotas de la zona cordillera que también conviven con el riesgo de los terremotos. 

Toda mi solidaridad en estas horas,
iaf.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola iaf,

Gracias por tu solidaridad. Actualmente la cifra de muertos es mayor a 337 personas, y los heridos son más de mil. El gobierno está movilizando apoyo a las zonas más afectadas, Pisco e Ica, en donde han sucedido la mayor parte de las muertes. La ayuda oficial está tardando en llegar porque las vías de acceso se han visto afectadas también por el terremoto.

Aquí en Perú los sismos son más comunes en las zonas de la costa. Y aunque siempre hay simulacros y la gente está acostumbrada a temblores estacionales, quizá no hay una preparación real para manejar estas situaciones. Mucha gente conoce las zonas seguras de su casa o de su calle, pero no cuentan con botiquines, por ejemplo, o mantas para casos de emergencia.

El país se está levantando para ayudar a nuestros compatriotas afectados, y se está recibiendo ayuda internacional también.

Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

En España hay poca costumbre de terremotos y la preparación es nula. Hubo uno este domingo pasado, muy leve.

Si hay uno serio moriríamos a miles.

Vaya mi solidaridad para Perú. Es lamentable decir esto, pero para la mganitud del terremoto, me parecen relativamente pocas las víctimas.


----------



## iaf

Me quedé pensando en cómo enmarcar un tema de conmoción instantánea (como lo son las catástrofes naturales), de manera que reflejen los aspectos culturales de las sociedades a las que pertenecemos.

Sin entrar en apreciaciones sobre las falencias estructurales (para evitar polémicas políticas), creo que lo notable es realmente la capacidad de reacción de la población, aún de los sectores menos afectados. Son momentos en los que se pone a prueba la cohesión social de una población.

Pienso que los medios de difusión juegan un rol preponderante en estas situaciones - y no solamente los de difusión masiva, sino sobre todo las radios locales que frecuentemente son punto de confluencia de donaciones y medios de transportes menores (frecuentemente privados) para llegar a los lugares en crisis. Tradicionalmente también los estudiantes secundarios y universitarios siempre están presentes, recolectando donaciones, gestionando medios de transporte, ayudando a la gente en las evacuaciones, etc. También se suman las parroquias y las mujeres que se juntan, sea para tejer o coser vestimenta para niños, ropa de cama, etc.

Lamentablemente, como decimos aquí, "cuando baja el agua", o sea después de la primera conmoción, sale a flote la magnitud de la miseria. Es en esa etapa posterior, en la que frecuentemente está ausente toda ayuda.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Erasmo:

Antes que nada, siendo de *El Salvador*, entiendo perfectamente los momentos difíciles que vive el Perú, una nación tan querida por nosotros. 

Estamos con ustedes en esta tragedia que a nosotros también nos ha golpeado con crudeza. La última vez que tuvimos no uno, sino tres terremotos a razón de uno cada mes, fue en el 2001 y nos dejaron cientos de muertos. ¡Animo! que Perú saldrá adelante.

Con respecto al tema que tocás, lamento decirte que al menos, en Centroamérica, siendo una región tan altamente sísmica, considero que no estamos preparados para una catástrofe de ese tipo. En el caso de El Salvador, en 1986 tuvimos un terremoto que dejó miles de muertos y en el 2001, otros tres (auanque oficialmente solo se reportaron dos, por la sencilla razón de que no hubieron daños, dado que ya no habían construcciones en pié que se cayeran).

Después de cada terremoto se habla de nuevos códigos de construcción, de formar o reorganizar comités de emergencia, de hacer un buen uso de la ayuda internacional, etc., pero el hecho es que la historia se repite cada vez que se presenta otra calamidad.  Como buenos salvadoreños, siempre lo dejamos todo para mañana, el problema es que ese mañana nunca llega.

Saludes y de nuevo, estamos con el Perú en estos momentos que a nosotros nos traen a la mente tantos recuerdos dolorosos que no deseamos para ninguna otra nación. Es el costo que tenemos de compartir el Cinturón de Fuego del Pacífico.


----------



## elizabeth_b

En México después de los sismos de 1985 se implementaron planes para evacuación.  Ahora todas las empresas tienen la obligación de contar con personal capacitado para ayudar en estos casos y dirigir la gente en caso de un sismo.  Se hacen simulacros por lo menos 2 veces al año y se trabaja con gente de Protección civil.  Esto en la Ciudad de México, desconozco si en Oaxaca, Guerrero y otros estados que son sensibles a verse afectados con esto tambíén haya esta normatividad.  Creería que si.
También se desarrolló una alerta sísmica, pero a decir verdad, no sé si actualmente esté funcionando.  Esto nos daría una ventana de 30-40 seg para comenzar las evacuaciones de los edificios antes de que llegara la onda sísmica.
También se mejoró la normatividad para regular las construcciones en la ciudad.
Pero pienso que esto ayuda a aminorar las pérdidas por errores humanos, te ayuda a controlar el pánico y el caos en las evacuaciones hasta cierto punto.  Claro que se controla la calidad de la construcción y se ayuda a que estas sean aptas para "trabajar" con las ondas sísmicas, pero... si sufriéramos otro sismo igual, tendríamos perdidas por muy preparados que estemos.  Claro, tal vez menores que en aquel entonces.  
Pero estoy de acuerdo que obviamente uno debe preparse lo mas posible.

Un saludo a todos los amigos Peruanos y mis mejores deseos para que pronto salgan de esta situación.  
Un abrazo solidario a todos
EB


----------



## Wuasaby

En los colegios de Chile siempre siempre hay Operaciones de Evacuacion. Yo estuve en muchos colegios y debo admitir que jamás vi que alguien lo tomase en serio al máximo. Se supone que tenemos como 2 minutos para evacuar el lugar (no recuerdo el tiempo exacto, tal vés es 10 ó 15) pero siempre le tomaba más de media hora al colegio completo para ubicarse en la zona de emergencia. Y cuando había un temblor o terremoto de verdad, había pánico colectivo.

Mi mamita siempre nos ensenaba a tener los zapatos 'a mano', bien cerca al dormir, por si teniamos que levartarnos y correr. Pero a parte de eso, no creo que muchas familias tuviesen comida y agua de emergencia, linternas y botiquines los 365 dias al ano.

Un abrazo inmenso a mis hermanos Peruanos. Sé que somos fuertes y seguiremos caminando de pie. Fuerza.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Muchas gracias por sus mensajes de solidaridad, y por compartir sus experiencias y puntos de vista con respecto a los sismos.

Creo que, como han mencionado, es importante mantener una cultura que nos permita estar preparados para estos casos, si es que vivimos en zonas sísmicas. El terremoto de ayer duró más de dos minutos, y cuando sientes que todo se mueve de un lado al otro, las ventanas vibran y los postes de luz echan chispas, de veras se te hacen una eternidad.

Y el estar preparados también aplica a la construcción de las viviendas. En las ciudades peruanas casi todas las construcciones son de material noble, pero en sitios más apartados, o con construcciones más antiguas, se nota mucho la presencia de casas e iglesias hechas de adobe, y que son justamente las que se han derrumbado en zonas como Pisco e Ica (en la plaza de armas de Pisco se derrumbó una iglesia en la que se celebraba una misa con más de 300 personas).

Es gratificante ver las manifestaciones de solidaridad de líderes y organizaciones de todo el mundo. Como el contingente de Bomberos sin fronteras que está saliendo de España hacia Perú.

Saludos,


----------



## vince

Toronto is not in an area prone to earthquakes so I'm not worried, neither am I prepared at all.

I have no idea what I would  do  if an earthquake struck


----------



## Rayines

Ya mi compatriota iaf hizo consideraciones que comparto. Pero aprovecho que abriste el hilo ERASMO para hacer llegar a los amigos peruanos del foro, y a todos en general, el sentimiento de verdadera pena por lo sucedido. Deseando que ustedes y sus familiares se encuentren lo mejor posible, mando mis saludos y afecto desde acá.


----------



## elizabeth_b

Yo espero que de aqui manden al equipo de expertos en localizar víctimas en estos casos de derrumbes.  De verdad son muy buenos, efectivos y valientes.  Son gente que tiene mucha experiencia.  Yo pienso que de hecho lo harán.
A raíz de este hilo me quedó la duda acerca de la alerta sísmica de México.  Así que busqué información y encontré que está actualmente funcionando.  Los sensores se encuentran en las costas de Guerrero y Oaxaca, y en caso de detectar que el sismo será mayor de 6 grados envían la alerta a la ciudad de México.  Esta está conectada con los edificios gubernamentales, escuelas, estaciones de radio y dos canales de TV.  Asi que ellos avisan a la población y comienza la evacuación.
Si alguien tiene interés en conocer mas acerca de esto pueden entrar a la siguiente página.  http://www.cires.org.mx/

Nuevamente le envío un saludo a nuestros hermanos peruanos, y sepan que todos nos solidarizamos con uds de una u otra forma.

E.B.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Gracias nuevamente por sus buenos deseos y su solidaridad. Es importante saber que las naciones hermanas se solidarizan con un desastre como este. Y la ayuda ya ha empezado a llegar. Pero los peruanos no estamos esperando con los brazos cruzados, aquí en Lima y en todo el país se está recolectando medicamentos, alimentos, mantas y ropa para ser enviados a las zonas damnificadas. Incluso muchos ciudadanos están haciendo colas en los hospitales para donar sangre que también será derivada a los hospitales del sur.

Solo quería puntualizar que la situación en Lima es muy tranquila, y hoy los servicios están normalizados, incluyendo los de telefonía de larga distancia y celular. Vi en la tarde un canal extranjero que mencionaba que Lima estaba en caos y que una gran parte de la ciudad no tenía fluido eléctrico, lo cual no es cierto, gracias a Dios en la capital los daños han sido menores y básicamente materiales.

Lo más lamentable en esta región es el maretazo de la madrugada de hoy que inundó parte de la zona costera del Callao, en donde sí hubo 3 fallecidos (hasta ahora suman alrededor de 500 los muertos a nivel nacional) y un asentamiento humano destruido.

Saludos y gracias por el interés.

Un fuerte abrazo,


----------



## irela

Por lo que he leido en la mayoría de los casos en nuestros paises no están preparados para terremotos. Dicen que hay movimientos sismicos en Caracas, pero hasta ahora no he sentido ni uno. Aun estamos esperando el famoso terremoto que se dice que vendrá... y aunque en algunos (muy pocos colegios e instituciones) hacen una dramatización de las medidas que se deben tomar cuando hay un sismo, no creo que de verdad a la hora de un sismo haga efecto.

Pienso que lo primero que se debe tomar en cuenta es la ubicación de la infraestructura, cuan matenida está, si realmente puede mantenerse de pie cuando haya un sismo, cuantas personas hay dentro de la infrestructura, etc.

Hay muchos factores a tomar en cuenta..... si a los que tienen la responsabilidad de construir casas o urbanizaciones (barrios en españa) se tomaran la molestia de supervisar el area, hacerle un buen estudio.. .a lo mejor a la llegada de un sismo la infrestructura resistiria más.

En Caracas tenemos un alto porcentaje de casas o edificios mal construidos en zonas de clase media y clase baja, todo por la venta de inmueble o de busqueda de terrenos en donde constuir viviendas. Creo que los que más sufririan a la hora de un terremoto, por lo menos en Caracas, serían las personas que viven en los barrios (diferente significado al que utilizan en españa). Los barrios por aquí son casas o suerte de edificios mal construidas donde usualmente vive la gente de menos recursos economcos. Creo que serian ellos los mas afectados, pues muchas de las casas carecen de un soporte estructural real.
atte
Irela


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Erasmo, me uno a la pena que embarga al pueblo peruano en estos momentos.  Se que nuestro gobierno y diversas organizaciones a lo largo de nuestro país están haciendo labores para enviar ayuda a la región necesitada.

En lo personal, nuestra amenaza natural no son los terremotos si no los huracanes.  De momento, nos "libramos" de Erin pero estamos a la expectativa de Dean.  

Nosotros si tenemos siempre a la mano botiquín, víveres y agua potable por aquello de inundaciones.  

Saludos,

MG


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Irela,

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, son muchos los factores que hay que tomar en cuenta. Uno de ellos es el tipo de construcción y la zona donde se realizan las construcciones. Ahora aquí la mayor parte de construcciones son de material noble (ladrillo, cemento, concreto) y tienen un diseño antisísmico (que les permite soportar las oscilaciones durante el sismo). Las casas destruidas eran casi todas de adobe.

Lo otro es la educación. Esos simulacros que a veces no son valorados, van creando una cultura en la población, y al menos en Perú felizmente se ha visto que muchas personas sabían cómo evacuar edificios y lo hacían de manera ordenada.

María Guadalupe,

Gracias por tu solidaridad y simpatía. Es gratificante ver lo rápido que han hecho llegar su apoyo muchos países hermanos como México. Me alegra que ustedes no estén expuestos a los terremotos, pero como mencionas, sí lo están frente a los huracanes. Creo que debemos estar preparados para reaccionar ante los fenómenos de la naturaleza que sean más prevalentes en nuestras respectivas regiones. Y felicito el hecho de que tengan medias previstas para estos casos.

Un abrazo,


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Erasmo:

Gracias por abrir este hilo, ayudará a muchos a entender que se debe tener cierta preparación, no profesional, sino básica, para situaciones como esta. No importa si en el lugar que reside no sucedan este tipo de desastres, puede tocarle en algún viaje a otro lugar que si es sísmico.

En esta zona de Texas, personas que me conocen me han estado preguntando por la situación en Perú, que estoy al tanto escuchando la radio por Internet, y todos ellos que son nacidos aquí en el sur de Texas nunca han experimentado un terremoto, ni siquiera un temblor, y no saben que hacer, si sus casas son seguras, que parte de la casa es más segura para poder refugiarse, que deben hacer los niños en la escuela, o las personas en sus centros de trabajo, etc., y a muchos les explicaba que en lugares como Perú y Chile (viví ahí 5 años) en las escuelas se dan clases y practicas de evacuación, que no solo es salir del lugar, sino primero reunirse en grupos en partes determinadas del patio alejado de las paredes, arboles y postes, para después, si es necesario, con cierto orden (según edad del grupo, o posición de este en el patio) empiezan a salir de la escuela, no directamente a la calle sino hacia una dirección determinada.

Recuerdo también que cuando vivía en Perú acostumbramos en casa a "cortar" la electricidad en la casa.

En Perú existe la costumbre, en casos como este, que la gente llama por teléfono a las emisoras de radio, informando de la situación de su barrio, lo que va dando información de primera mano de las consecuencias en todas las zonas afectadas. Aunque se que esta vez, el teléfono no funciono como muchas otras veces.

Gracias a todos por sus mensajes de solidaridad hacia el pueblo peruano en general y a las personas afectadas en particular.

fsabroso.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

La gente peruana, y claro mas que todo los damnificados, es muy presente en mis pensamientos esta semana, y me encuentro pensando en todos mis amigos que tambien son muy vulnerables en sus casas de adobe.

Un amigo albanil, que tiene escalofrios cada vez que vuelve a Bolivia de Argentina y mira la construccion alla, me dijo que en muchos casos el uso de materiales nobles empeorece la situacion porque mucha gente no se sabe muy bien como emplearlos en construccion.  Se usa hierros de cualquiere tamano, no se usa bastante hierros, no se sabe el arte de construir contre los terremotos, y los edificios entonces no tienen mucha esfuerza .... y hacen mucho mas dano a los inhabitantes si se hunden que seria el caso en casos mas humildes construidas de adobe.  

Aqui en Ontario tenemos de vez en cuando terremotos, pero solamente se han hecho un ruido en los cabinetes.  Pero tambien tenemos planes generales en las escuelas y las comunidades para desastres, y hay practicas de evacuacion y pruebas del estado de preparacion aqui.  No se puede preparar para todo, y no tenemos una ameneza particular (quizas con la excepcion del volcar de tanques quimicos o de tornados); entonces somos muy generales.

Lo siento, pero no puedo hacer accentos esta manana.


----------



## EmilyD

Mi estado esta recaudando fondos para los Peruanos...

Lo que me sorprende es la falta de respuestas de *foreros ubicados en* *California*.  Mi entendimiento (limitado) de geologia sugiere que deban prepararse alla por la presencia de tantas fallas...

Pues, escucho que muchos damnificados de _*Katrina*_ (huracan) todavia sufren los efectos...

La ironia es la popularidad del cine con tema de los desastres...

_ Nomi _(agradezco antemano cualquiera correccion a mi castellano; ojala que se entiende mi post)


----------



## Vanest

Hola Erasmo y a todos los amigos foreros peruanos:

En primer lugar, quiero solidarizarme con el dolor del pueblo peruano. También quiero enfatizar que todo el Ecuador se encuentra muy conmovido por los terremotos que hubo en el Perú. Sé que se está mandando ayuda a través de la Embajada del Perú aquí en Quito. 

A propósito de la pregunta, justamente, después del terremoto, me hice la misma pregunta "¿Qué pasaría si aquí en Quito hubiera un terremoto de 7,7 grados? ¿Estamos preparados?" Me asusté mucho al pensarlo, pues por más preparado que se esté, un terremoto así de fuerte sería un desastre terrible en una ciudad que, como Quito, está construida sobre quebradas rellenas. Además, toda la arquitectura colonial se vería muy afectada, como ya pasó en el terremoto de 1987, de 7,0 grados. Pero lo que más me preocupa son los barrios periféricos o las invasiones, en donde las casas se construyen sin ninguna consideración antisísmica.

En los barrios más  formales, hay muchas regulaciones para las construcciones. Claro que estas regulaciones se aplican para todos los barrios, pero en la periferia, no hay control. 

En los colegios y en las empresas suelen haber evacuaciones para preparar a la gente. Pero no he escuchado de nadie que tenga un 'kit' de emergencias, por así llamarlo, para el caso de un terremoto.

Lo que sí recuerdo es que cuando estábamos en alerta naranja por la actividad volcánica del Guagua Pichincha, (Quito se encuentra en las faldas de este volcán) se sugería a la población tener a la mano: alimentos enlatados, agua, linterna y cobijas. Además, sé que hay un plan de evacuación para Quito. 

Bueno, mi solidaridad, nuevamente, con todo el Perú.

Saludos,

Vanest


----------



## steffiegomez

Erasmo, mi solidaridad primero que nada.
Recuerdo el terremoto del 85 en México, que fué un evento que marcó fuertemente a México, como estoy segura está pasando en Perú en estos momentos. Creo que éste tipo de tragedias une el alma de las personas en una forma que es muy dificil de explicar, pero estoy segura comprenderás.
En la Cd. de México hay mucha gente que sufre ataques de histeria después de un temblor, siendo estas afortunadamente las únicas víctimas que se han tenido que atender en los ultimos temblores. Ahora, además de planes de evacuación ante sismos, hay que agregar planes contra huracanes que han arreciado los últimos tiempos. 
En la ciudad de México, hay simulacros en empresas, tiendas, bancos, etc, y hay empleados designados que están entrenados para evacuar a la gente. En la escuela de mis hijos, los simulacros son muy frecuentes, a veces anunciados y otras no.
La "alarma sísmica", la escuché en una ocasión, y debo confesar, no supe que era hasta que empezó el temblor y yo seguía en cama...Afortunadamente fué un pequeño movimiento de corta duración.
Saludos y un abrazo con cariño a Perú


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Félix tiene mucha razón, debemos estar preparados: capacitados en cuánto a cómo reaccionar y haber tomado las previsiones del caso. Y esto aplica a todos los desastres naturales, no solamente los terremotos. El gobierno también tiene que estar preparado para responder rápida y organizadamente ante los desastres, ¿no lo creen?

Muchas gracias a Chaska Ñawi, Nomi, Vanest y Steffie por su solidaridad con los compatriotas afectados. Es conmovedor ver a las naciones apoyar grandemente en estos momentos, y a los mismos peruanos que continúan donando activamente recursos, servicios, tiempo y hasta su propia sangre en el caso de los hospitales.

Un abrazo para todos,


----------



## ernest_

Aquí no tenemos ninguna preparación contra terremotos porque no nos hace falta - el último terremoto medianamente destacado fue en 1428, en el que murieron más de 1000 personas. Actualmente los únicos "terremotos" que hay son los temblores que provoca el metro cuando pasa, si vives encima de una línea de metro.


----------

